# Thinset on ditra



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it ok to use a polymer modified thinset over ditra. I've used ditra before but im wanting to use a fast set and I can only find it in modified in my area.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

there's a guy on here that will probably argue that it's ok to use mastic.....


rapid set is ok, but always get your local rep to tell you that just incase


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Will it work? Yes. Will you void any warranty from Schluter? Yes.

Whenever using modified over any waterproof substrate, it's a good idea to wait some extra time before grouting. I like to wait a minimum of 48 hours.

You can use a rapid set. It's wishy washy if Schluter will or will not warranty that type of install (my rep said "yes"). But it's more pricey and you have a limited amount of working time with rapid.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Why not use ditra set. I have never had a problem with ditra set and schluter recommends it making it a smart decision. I understand needing to use speedset but anything else is just silly. Follow the directions, its that easy.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

Linky to products: http://bostik-us.com/market-products/flooring/hydroment-ceramic#ditraset



linky to picture http://bostik-us.com/ditra-set-thin-set


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I understand needing to use speedset but anything else is just silly.


Why is using "anything else" silly? Wouldn't it be more apropos to say that requiring Ditraset (non-modified) is silly? I mean there are a dozen or so other underlayments that have a PERM rating equal to or more waterproof and not a single one of them require a non-modified thinset.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

What if you have green marble? You are not using anything other than epoxy to install it......


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

world llc said:


> What if you have green marble? You are not using anything other than epoxy to install it......


Dont use ditra obviously.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This is a thread about ditra right?


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

My rep says yes to modifies also, but doesn't sound too confident.

Just use Kerabond and be done with it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Why is using "anything else" silly? Wouldn't it be more apropos to say that requiring Ditraset (non-modified) is silly?


Using unapproved materials during an installation of anything is "silly" because risking the quality of installation (mainly the warranty) in my opinion degrades the overall value your work provides to the clients meaning that if there was ever a problem down the road having a text book installation negates a product representative's ability to deny your claim. 

Like you said there are many other waterproofing materials that allow for a diverse field of setting materials. Choosing the right product line for your bathroom remodeling projects is imperative. Following the manufacturers installation instructions is equally important in my opinion.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

My rep has assured me, during training, that I can use epoxy over ditra in that situation. Why would I not use ditra?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

world llc said:


> My rep has assured me, during training, that I can use epoxy over ditra in that situation. Why would I not use ditra?


If your Rep/point guy assures you its ok and your confident he will still be there when you might need him then go for it. If it was my money on the line I would get this assurance in writing. Furthermore, there are suitable membranes which allow epoxy without the he said she said. Why wouldnt you use one of those? Just curious


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Using unapproved materials during an installation of anything is "silly" because risking the quality of installation (mainly the warranty) in my opinion degrades the overall value your work provides to the clients meaning that if there was ever a problem down the road having a text book installation negates a product representative's ability to deny your claim.
> 
> Like you said there are many other waterproofing materials that allow for a diverse field of setting materials. Choosing the right product line for your bathroom remodeling projects is imperative. Following the manufacturers installation instructions is equally important in my opinion.


:laughing:

OK, you can get off the pulpit now. Ditra can be installed with modified in Europe, so why is it all of the sudden a "risk" when you change continents?

It's a silly requirement by Schluter, period.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

world llc said:


> My rep has assured me, during training, that I can use epoxy over ditra in that situation. Why would I not use ditra?


Because Ohio is always right and you are nothing but a hack despite your higher level of tile knowledge.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry guys. Just trying to participate in the conversation. I do recognize you alls superior tile knowledge. Hell I learned about waterproofing membranes from you guys. Just applying my no nonsense, read the instructions, cya approach to my public opinion. I am neither trying to take a stand or prove anything to anyone. It is soooo easy to take the verbal high road and come off snobby. Wasnt my intention.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Sorry guys. Just trying to participate in the conversation. I do recognize you alls superior tile knowledge. Hell I learned about waterproofing membranes from you guys. Just applying my no nonsense, read the instructions, cya approach to my public opinion. I am neither trying to take a stand or prove anything to anyone. It is soooo easy to take the verbal high road and come off snobby. Wasnt my intention.


Bow down to my expert advice. :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a silly requirement by Schluter, period.


I agree. What is their official explanation for this discrenpancy?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Bow down to my expert advice. :whistling


I ran about 3k feet of rg6 last week and was thinking about how I could use your expertise.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Taking their class will explain everything from their point of view and you can pick their brains about odd installs while you are with them 16+ hours a day. Believe me, I asked every stupid question I could think of.

All it costs is air fare.


----------

